# Anywhere in dubai to buy decent cheap art/prints?



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi guys

We're trying to decorate our place and need a few paintings or pictures. Neither of us are arty and just want decent looking but not expensive prints. We're struggling to find many places selling many, and those we have founded tend to be more Arabic (and the large ones just end to be made up of Arabic letters!) Any places worth trying? We'd prefer more modern art prints than traditional or Arabic. The alternative is to get some when we go back to the UK, but they're not the easiest things to stuff into a suitcase! 

Thanks


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Emanef said:


> Hi guys
> 
> We're trying to decorate our place and need a few paintings or pictures. Neither of us are arty and just want decent looking but not expensive prints. We're struggling to find many places selling many, and those we have founded tend to be more Arabic (and the large ones just end to be made up of Arabic letters!) Any places worth trying? We'd prefer more modern art prints than traditional or Arabic. The alternative is to get some when we go back to the UK, but they're not the easiest things to stuff into a suitcase!
> 
> Thanks


Have you tried Muse Artz at Times Square? They have a variety of prints.
The Majlis Gallery in Bastakiya also has a selection of prints. They have racks of prints in the side rooms that you can browse through.

Also- check out the galleries in Alkalser Avenue in Al Quoz. Some of the galleries there have contemporary and affordable art especially if you're after prints.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Emanef said:


> Hi guys
> 
> We're trying to decorate our place and need a few paintings or pictures. Neither of us are arty and just want decent looking but not expensive prints. We're struggling to find many places selling many, and those we have founded tend to be more Arabic (and the large ones just end to be made up of Arabic letters!) Any places worth trying? We'd prefer more modern art prints than traditional or Arabic. The alternative is to get some when we go back to the UK, but they're not the easiest things to stuff into a suitcase!
> 
> Thanks


Have you tried the furniture store Pan Emirates?
On the bottom floor they have a good selection of pictures, vases and other decorative household nick-nacks!

Cheers

Steve


----------

